# My 29G jungle



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Took a semi-decent picture of my big tank and thought I'd share!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow! That's a lot of plant mass. Any shrimp hiding in there? If not, there should be!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! That looks awesome!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> Wow! That's a lot of plant mass. Any shrimp hiding in there? If not, there should be!


Sadly no.... I don't think the tank could handle the additional bio load and I'm sure my blue gourami and bn pleco would make a meal out of them 

It would be nice to see some cherry shrimp popping in and out of the plants though.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks very nice!


----------

